Ask HN: What's the best book or advice on building online community? - karimf
======
raleighm
"Social Architecture" by Hintjens.

"Digital Habitats" by Wenger et al.

I second "Building Successful Online Communities."

------
rendx
"The Art of Community" by Jono Bacon

"Building Successful Online Communities", by Kraut & Resnik

------
firekvz
Copy whatever you can from other sucessfull ones.

PS: Make sure to add stories

